# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Kiwicha es considerada planta diabólica" para la soya transgénica de EE.UU.

## gpacheco

En Estados Unidos los agricultores han tenido que abandonar cinco mil hectáreas de soya transgénica y otras cincuenta mil están gravemente amenazadas. Este pánico se debe a una “mala hierba”, el amaranto (conocida en el Perú como kiwicha) que decidió oponerse a la transnacional Monsanto, tristemente célebre por su producción y comercialización de semillas transgénicas.   En 2004 un agricultor de Atlanta comprobó que algunos brotes de amaranto resistían al poderoso herbicida Roundup. Los campos víctimas de esta invasora “mala hierba” habían sido sembrados con granos Roundup Ready, que contienen una semilla que ha recibido un gen de resistencia al herbicida.  Desde entonces la situación ha empeorado y el fenómeno se ha extendido a Carolina del Sur y del Norte, Arkansas, Tennessee y Missouri. Según un grupo de científicos británicos del Centro para la Ecología y la Hidrología, se ha producido una transferencia de genes entre la planta modificada genéticamente y algunas hierbas indeseables como el amaranto.   Esta constatación contradice las afirmaciones de los defensores de los organismos modificados genéticamente (OMG): una hibridación entre una planta modificada genéticamente y una planta no modificada es simplemente “imposible”.  Según el genetista británico Brian Johnson, “basta con un solo cruce logrado entre varios millones de posibilidades. Una vez creada, la nueva planta posee una enorme ventaja selectiva y se multiplica rápidamente. El potente herbicida que se utiliza aquí, Roundup, a base de glifosato y de amonio, ha ejercido una presión enorme sobre las plantas, las cuales han aumentado aún más la velocidad de la adaptación”. Así, al parecer un gen de resistencia a los herbicidas ha dado nacimiento a una planta híbrida surgida de un salto entre el grano que se supone protege y el humilde amaranto, que se vuelve imposible de eliminar.  La única solución es arrancar a mano las malas hierbas, como se hacía antes, pero esto ya no es posible dadas enormes dimensiones de los cultivos. Además, al estar profundamente arraigadas, estas hierbas son muy difíciles de arrancar con lo que, simplemente, las tierras fueron abandonadas.  *Transgénicos soportan un efecto búmeran*  El diario inglés The Guardian publicaba un artículo de Paul Brown que revelaba que los genes modificados de cereales habían pasado a plantas salvajes y creado un “supergrano” resistente a los herbicidas, algo “inconcebible” para los defensores de las semillas transgénicas.  Resulta divertido constatar que el amaranto o kiwicha, considerada ahora una planta “diabólica” para la agricultura genética, es una planta sagrada para los incas. Pertenece a los alimentos más antiguos del mundo. Cada planta produce una media de 12.000 granos al año y las hojas, más ricas en proteínas que la soya, contienen vitaminas A y C, y sales minerales.  Así este bumerán, devuelto por la naturaleza a la transnacional Monsanto, no sólo neutraliza a este predador, sino que instala en sus dominios una planta que podría alimentar a la humanidad en caso de hambre. Soporta la mayoría de los climas, tanto las regiones secas como las zonas de monzón y las tierras altas tropicales, y no tiene problemas ni con los insectos ni con las enfermedades con lo que nunca necesitará productos químicos.    *Fuente: Diario La República; Domingo 19 de julio 2009 (Agronegociosperu.org)*Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. Que atender nuestra planta ? ---lampara LED para planta Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Venta de Pastel de Soya para Aves Artículo: Aprueban permiso para cultivar una papa transgénica en la UE

----------

